# mantidholic



## wuwu (Oct 14, 2006)

around july of this year, i bought my first exotic mantids. fast forward 3 months, and now i have about 100 and 10 different species.

hi, my name is john, and i'm a mantidholic. :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 14, 2006)

ya once you get one you never stop


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you tell us your story? I'm trying to get started.


----------



## Ian (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea...who would think keeping mantids was addictive?


----------



## Veggie (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, it's the best!


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 15, 2006)

Totally fun and addictive!!!


----------



## Lukony (Oct 15, 2006)

I told you that you had a problem man.


----------



## chris_photo (Oct 15, 2006)

I started by borrowing Wuwu's mantids.

Now I have 4 of my own.

What species do you have now?


----------



## wuwu (Oct 16, 2006)

h. coronatus, c. humeralis, s. lineola, h. grandis, m. paykullii, p. wahlbergii, g. gongylodes, d. lobata, p. paradoxa and i'll have s. pretiosa soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris, looks like you need another trip to John's place, we want to see more pics!!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2006)

ya what yen said!!!


----------

